# E-MTB/MTB Group rides



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Lots of negativity happening here. Let's go for a ride instead and let go of all of this hate. 

I should have my E-MTB in a week or two. I live in the SF Bay Area, let me know if you're down! :thumbsup:


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Good idea, I am going to have a road bike, tesla ride next week.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Good idea, I am going to have a road bike, tesla ride next week.


I guess he's out! Maybe next time, happy trails to you!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Have fun on those fire roads.

-Walt


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Walt said:


> Have fun on those fire roads.
> 
> -Walt


Luckily, we're not stuck in just fire roads around here. The steep fire roads are actually fun climbs on our E-rigs!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Procter said:


> Thinking about a bunch of e-bikers, organizing a ride, hoping MTBs will show up, for some reason, NAMBLA popped into my mind. Sorry.


That's actually funny! Let me guess, since you're the one who brought it up. You must be a member huh?

YOU'RE definitely out! We are not interested with riding with a pedophile.

I got a couple of takers. So lets set this up offline. I'm thinking of going 2 weekends from now.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Procter said:


> Thinking about a bunch of e-bikers, organizing a ride, hoping MTBs will show up, for some reason, NAMBLA popped into my mind. Sorry.


Yeah sorry I had to read that what a new low for the e haters


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Procter said:


> Thinking about a bunch of e-bikers, organizing a ride, hoping MTBs will show up, for some reason, NAMBLA popped into my mind. Sorry.


 You can say "Sorry", but its really creepy that someone would even have the thought pop into their head........ Much less think it was acceptable to tell anyone except their therapist. Wow!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Procter said:


> Thinking about a bunch of e-bikers, organizing a ride, hoping MTBs will show up, for some reason, NAMBLA popped into my mind. Sorry.


National Association of Mountain Biker 'Lectric Antagonists?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

If anyone is in socal, let me know; lots of places to ride.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

fos'l said:


> If anyone is in socal, let me know; lots of places to ride.


I head down to SoCal from time to time. I'll make sure to bring my E-MTB (such a great rig for exploring new places too!) next time and will let you know when I'm around. Are you around Santa Monica?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Tustin, south about 50 miles; however, Woodland Hills may be nearby and knows of trails in the Santa Monica Mountains where CA Class 1 bikes are allowed.


----------



## Bunkrmonkey (Jul 13, 2016)

I am in So-Cal with an E-bike near Ventura Always up to ride. Had a great day yesterday.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice bike man! I just picked up my new rig, did a 23 mile loop and 4200' with a big a$$ smile the whole time! This miniDH rig is amazing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Just because your bike weighs 50 lbs with that tesla power plant attached doesn't mean you can call it a mini dh rig. It's still a powerchair for the less capable. Should come with a blue placard.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

jfudge02 said:


> Just because your bike weighs 50 lbs with that tesla power plant attached doesn't mean you can call it a mini dh rig. It's still a powerchair for the less capable. Should come with a blue placard.


You have so much fear and hate in your comment. You must've been abused as a child. I feel sorry for you. Just get your bike and ride man! Dont kill the flow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Jfudge - Pinoy has a legit handicap (and I assume a sticker for his car to match). Let him be.

-Walt


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I live on the edge of the Santa Monicas in Woodland Hills and I'm beginning to learn the trail system up there now that my Doc has released me to ride again. I'd be more than willing to meetup for a ride if anyone wants a guide. I'm self-employed so I can ride most any day of the week: PM me if anyone's interested.

BTW, this weekend I saw my first two ebikes up there, besides me!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Walt said:


> Jfudge - Pinoy has a legit handicap (and I assume a sticker for his car to match). Let him be.
> 
> -Walt


Thanks Walt! That is so cool of you...Yes I do have a blue placard, and I usually get the best parking spots wherever I go!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

WoodlandHills said:


> I live on the edge of the Santa Monicas in Woodland Hills and I'm beginning to learn the trail system up there now that my Doc has released me to ride again. I'd be more than willing to meetup for a ride if anyone wants a guide. I'm self-employed so I can ride most any day of the week: PM me if anyone's interested.
> 
> BTW, this weekend I saw my first two ebikes up there, besides me!


I wish I had the same gig as you do. Do you ride your E-recumbent off-road? That's truly impressive. It must be so sketchy!


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Thanks Walt! That is so cool of you...Yes I do have a blue placard, and I usually get the best parking spots wherever I go!


Ya that mighta been a 'not enough sleep before Monday morning' type of comment. But, in light of your response I'd like to compose a more mature retort.

Maybe I'm old school (even though I'm only 30) but I feel like part of the essence of being not only a mountain biker, but also someone who enjoys nature and being on the trail, is being fit enough to make it where most can't and where some form of isolation from the masses is possible. To get away from industrialization, motors, and phones (the last one is iffy these days). To see things in their simplest state. I don't think I'm crazy to assume most people who do long xc rides through the wilderness feel that way. There's a reason we go to where roads do not. 
Now, I must mention that I do some downhill. I'd be a hypocrite if I said "earn every ride" because obviously sometimes I'm shuttling the hell out of trails.
However, at these places (which are few and far between, for the most part semi urban and well known) there is an expectation of social interaction and running into hordes of people on the trail. 
I'm sorry, but on some trails there is an expectation for the opposite. 
Its kinda like we surfers feel about those who use stand up paddle boards, cruise right into the middle of the lineup and ruin the experience for everyone, all the while thinking their actually surfing when their feet aren't even wet. Cmon man. Get fit. Get in.

You said I sound scared, well, I guess you're right. Where does the power bike trend end? The thought of losing the sense of wilderness in the forest because anyone on a Big Mac diet can push a button and get there too does frighten me. And the thought of the forest service closing trails to bikes due to eventual overexposure scares me too.

Just a couple reasons why people who pedal may not wanna join in your parade. 
That being said, do enjoy your e-bike! To the truly handicapped, paralyzed, etc, of course exceptions are expected, and sorry for any offense.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys, there's gotta be other E-MTBers in the SF Bay Area! Let's setup a group ride...We gotta follow good trail etiquette and no poaching of illegal trails, alright?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

jfudge02 said:


> Ya that mighta been a 'not enough sleep before Monday morning' type of comment. But, in light of your response I'd like to compose a more mature retort.
> 
> Maybe I'm old school (even though I'm only 30) but I feel like part of the essence of being not only a mountain biker, but also someone who enjoys nature and being on the trail, is being fit enough to make it where most can't and where some form of isolation from the masses is possible. To get away from industrialization, motors, and phones (the last one is iffy these days). To see things in their simplest state. I don't think I'm crazy to assume most people who do long xc rides through the wilderness feel that way. There's a reason we go to where roads do not.
> Now, I must mention that I do some downhill. I'd be a hypocrite if I said "earn every ride" because obviously sometimes I'm shuttling the hell out of trails.
> ...


Dude! I do agree with everything you just said! There is now a bill being written and hopefully passed soon! Please support it and spread it to your friends.

UTAH SENATOR MIKE LEE INTRODUCES HUMAN-POWERED WILDERNESS TRAVEL BILL ? Sustainable Trails Coalition

E-bikes have no place in trails within Wilderness designated parks. Because they're so huge and vast! If a newbie/out of shape Ebiker enters here, they run a huge risk of getting completely lost. Specially with the range their rigs/battery will allow them. If they run out of charge deep in the wilderness they're in real trouble.

Now for the urban trail centers that we have all around us, let's share it! Then maybe we could have a beer (or smoke a joint :thumbsup and talk about trails/bikes/ebikes /componentry...We have more in common than the rigs we choose to ride. We ALL love the flow!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

JFudge, I also apologize for the "You must've been abused as a child" comment. I just thought it was funny to add...My bad bro!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

PinoyMTBer said:


> I wish I had the same gig as you do. Do you ride your E-recumbent off-road? That's truly impressive. It must be so sketchy!


 Errrr, not really. Why would you think that I ride a recumbent off-road?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

jfudge02 said:


> Ya that mighta been a 'not enough sleep before Monday morning' type of comment. But, in light of your response I'd like to compose a more mature retort.
> 
> Maybe I'm old school (even though I'm only 30) but I feel like part of the essence of being not only a mountain biker, but also someone who enjoys nature and being on the trail, is being fit enough to make it where most can't and where some form of isolation from the masses is possible. To get away from industrialization, motors, and phones (the last one is iffy these days). To see things in their simplest state. I don't think I'm crazy to assume most people who do long xc rides through the wilderness feel that way. There's a reason we go to where roads do not.
> Now, I must mention that I do some downhill. I'd be a hypocrite if I said "earn every ride" because obviously sometimes I'm shuttling the hell out of trails.
> ...


 Nice eliteist justification for limiting access to Public Lands to only the young and fit. I'm sure the fact that you yourself are only 30 has nothing to do with it........ Just as sure as I am that you will be singing a very different tune when you are 63 and fast approaching 70.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

WoodlandHills said:


> Errrr, not really. Why would you think that I ride a recumbent off-road?


I think that because of everything I know about technical MTB riding (specially technical DH), requires that you constantly shift your weight around.

In a recumbent it seems that your movement is limited. But then again, I'm no expert when it come to riding recumbents.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Doesn't look like e-bikes have caught pn with mountain bikers as quickly as expected.. Maybe when all the new-to-cycling e-bikers join mtbr.com, you can form some group rides. Be sure to teach them trail etiquette and to yield to uphill riders, horses, and hikers!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys! Let's keep the debates on the other posts! Let's keep this one free of any negativity.

mtb24: That I will do!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

PinoyMTBer said:


> I think that because of everything I know about technical MTB riding (specially technical DH), requires that you constantly shift your weight around.
> 
> In a recumbent it seems that your movement is limited. But then again, I'm no expert when it come to riding recumbents.


 Again, why do you have the idea that I ride a recumbent off-road? I have one I ride around town, but why would anyone take one off of the pavement?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

So you have other Ebikes. I thought the recumbent (with the shockster) is your only rig. I would love to ride with you sometime. I visit SoCal from time to time to visit my folks in San Diego...Theres some amazing riding there too...I'll let you know, when I'm around.

By the way, just for the hell of it...I found this video...Even on easy trails, that looks super sketchy, these guys got BALLS!


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Walt said:


> Jfudge - Pinoy has a legit handicap (and I assume a sticker for his car to match). Let him be.
> 
> -Walt


What does it matter what bike someone else rides? It's people like you that are the problem, not the bike. Enlighten me, what bike do you ride?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

mojoronnie said:


> What does it matter what bike someone else rides? It's people like you that are the problem, not the bike. Enlighten me, what bike do you ride?


I'm assuming one of his own.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

mojoronnie said:


> What does it matter what bike someone else rides? It's people like you that are the problem, not the bike. Enlighten me, what bike do you ride?


Um, what? Did you mean to quote someone else? I was *defending* Pinoy in his use of an e-bike.

I'm confused.

-Walt


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Walt said:


> Um, what? Did you mean to quote someone else? I was *defending* Pinoy in his use of an e-bike.
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> -Walt


Oh sorry, that was meant for judge


----------



## daven007 (Feb 18, 2008)

In the eBike forum, people suggesting getting together for a ride are compared to pedophiles. Actually using the term "pedal-o-phile" would have been more clever, but seriously?


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm in the Sacramento area. 

I typically stick to the multi use paved trails tho. Trying to get back into shape after not doing much for awhile


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Back to the original post, anyone in UT wanting to ride? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

